#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Phuket Flowers & Ornamental Plants Fair

## dirtydog

*Flowers & Ornamental Plants Fair at Phuket* 
Many residents here in Phuket may have known or been to the floral and ornamental plant exhibition in Saphan Hin. But tourists or visitors may not know about it. The fair will go on until tomorrow. Our reporter captures some of the beauty there for you: 

The lively, colorful and natural colours freshen up the participants and visitors of the Flowers and Ornamental Plants Fair being held at Saphan Hin ground in the Phuket City area right now. They showcase many agricultural products in the regions. 
Each of the tropical plants carries its own charm and identity. Take this Heliconia for example. They are called flowers of paradise, usually used for home or premises decoration.

The flowers no-one should miss and normally they catch the most attention anyway are of course the orchids of many different types including Lady Slippers, Vanda, Cathaliya and many more. 
Roses are also popular among local people here. 

" I like it. There are plenty of plants and flowers to view and choose from. It can also generate income for farmers. I buy them to decorate my premises." 

These are Bromeliad, also often called the pineapple plant. It is a family of monocot flowering plants of around 2,400 species native mainly to the tropical Americas, with a few species found in the American subtropics and one in tropical west Africa. It is said to be suitable for any climate. With its long lasting ability, hotels and restaurants now like to use the plants for decorative purposes. This farmer however said the plants are not so well known yet for local people. 

"The great varieties and durability of the plants attract customers. The Bromeliad are however still new to Thailand, especially Phuket, even though hotels and businesses start to use them more for decoration."

There are not only great varieties of floral and ornamental plants, but also the provincial Agriculture Office also exhibits academic and technical knowledge for the industry. 
There are hanging kitchen vegetable and plants, sales of fruits as well as marketing channels and opportunities for farmers as the local industry also earn millions in Thai baht from exports each year. 
Maybe if you go along, you too will get green fingers to try out some flower farming.

----------

